# THE EXPENDABLES



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 31, 2010)

Just saw it today and it.

Is.

Magnificent.

Plotless, explosive, MANLY magnificence. I went in expecting a failed attempt at an action movie, but it was just brilliant. What ticks me off though, is Arnold's cameo. He literally walks in, says a few lines and walks out. Not even a reference to his scene afterwards.


----------

